# Anyone know what breed he is?



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

He is 5-6 weeks old. As a day old chick he looked like a baby penguin. Now he looks like he is getting a beard. ? I have no idea what he is, as he was bought at TSC as an assorted bantam.









Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Perhaps a black mottled bantam cochin?


----------



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Perhaps a black mottled bantam cochin?


Thank you. I looked them up and the day old chicks look just like he did. I'm thrilled!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Cool beans. He is a handsome little guy. Enjoy him.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Very cool! Love the feather pattern


----------

